# Affirmative action at work



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Under pressure from Obama was the headline. I sure did see enough of this crap in my career. More than enough. They say they have no quota, but I don't believe it. They say they have to qualify, but when you pass up the top 50 on a list to hire a much lower qualified person because of skin color or gender it really isn't equal rights, it's reverse prejudice. It make you scratch your head when you try to understand how the liberal brain works.



> City agrees to lower test scores for police exam





> DAYTON - The city's Civil Service Board and the U.S. Department of Justice have agreed on a lower passing score for the police recruit exam after it was rejected because not enough blacks passed the exam.
> 
> The city lowered both written exams a combined 15 points that resulted in 258 more people passing the exam, according to a statement released Thursday by Civil Service officials. The agreement allows the city to immediately resume its plans to hire police and firefighters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

It's not like it's all THAT important to pick smart people to be cops....is it? There aren't _that_ many laws, and most people have no vested interest to try to manipulate them in the course of their duties, or anything...right? So why even test them at all? 

This as absolutely absurd ! :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another example of this...is Rochester MN Fire department. They did not lower scores. But people sued the city for discrimination and won. Even though they did not interview good, have the highest test scores, ere not the most qualified people, etc. It is sad.

The goverment wants to lower the standards for people who are there to protect and serve us. When or if I ever need a fireman/woman.....EMT.....Police....etc. I could care less if they are white, black, blue, green. All I want them is to do there job to the fullest. If that means pulling my fat *** out of a burning building, moving me out of a car, stopping a burglary, keeping the peace, etc. They just need to do the job which is required by them....mentally, physically, emotionally. These jobs demand it. Lowering scores just allows people who might not have the capability to handle all the stress. it makes me sick.... uke:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The world we now live in......What a disgrace.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There are many things that will allow us to become a third world nation. Dumbing down our schools to make all the children feel like little geniuses is one, and affirmative action is another. In the past we told our kids to do the best they could. Now that is simply mediocre because they need only be ahead of those who perform poorly. In the past we spent our money on the gifted. I'm not cold hearted, but the reality is today we spend out money on the handicap. I have nothing against teaching them to take care of themselves, but trying to have everyone go to college isn't realistic. We are not going to get another Einstein by putting millions into a third grader with an IQ of 50.

I know it isn't possible, but wouldn't it be nice if we had a college class called "COMMON SENSE 101"? We could send everyone in Washington back to school for a couple of semesters. Two semesters just in case they don't pass the first one. That way they can study instead of us lowering the standards.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....the problem is not helping or educating the handicap or slow children. It is the mindset of dumbing down a class so they don't feel left out. This hampers kids who could excell if given a push. But they don't need that push or don't get that push because of the "no child left behind" laws. Teachers have there hands tied. But i am sure some teachers have more insight than I can give.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Dumbing down our schools to make all the children feel like little geniuses is one, and affirmative action is another.





> Plainsman....the problem is not helping or educating the handicap or slow children. It is the mindset of dumbing down a class so they don't feel left out.


Chuck as you see I come close to agreeing. I simply carried it one step further. We don't do as much for the gifted, because we spend so much on the handicap. I think the handicap should receive training for technical work and to take care of themselves, but we should not also dumb down our colleges so they can graduate with a degree. Over the years I have run into some college graduates I suspect should not have been college graduates. Some had PhDs. :rollin:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Over the years I have run into some college graduates I suspect should not have been college graduates. Some had PhDs


I believe I've spoken to some of them here :wink:


----------

